# MSNBC Returning to Sirius XM



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

MSNBC is returning to XM on Channel 120 and Sirius on Channel 90 starting Mon April 12th.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to hear. I didn't even know MSNBC was still around


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Blu-ray beat out HD_DVD too FYI.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> Blu-ray beat out HD_DVD too FYI.


NICE:lol:


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

gjrhine said:


> Blu-ray beat out HD_DVD too FYI.


good one but blu ray and Hd will be around lot longer than MSNBC!!!:lol:


----------

